# Backpacks For Bike Tripes



## Joeldonovan (Aug 27, 2018)

HI,

Seeking some information on the backpacks which can be used for bike trips. Planning to have some good backpacks which will be having some good features like large space, light weight, changing ports, some protective features and more. It must be waterproof. Please some one leave some suggestion on this. 

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 12, 2018)

What kind of "tripe" are we talking about here? 

1. the first or second stomach of a cow or other ruminant used as food.

2.INFORMAL
nonsense; rubbish


----------

